# Restoring And Sharpeing An Old Gouge



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

Since quite a while now I am spending my time restoring and old set of woodworking tools I inherited. This time I took care of a gouge that was in pretty bad shape and show a trick to sharpen it also from the blade's inside.
It's a joy for me to see how these abused tools come back to life


----------

